

Meditation as cheap, self-administered morphine  - cwan
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304760604576428151831584880.html#articleTabs%3Darticle

======
pinko
For anyone wanting to try this out themselves, Jon Kabat-Zinn is one well-
respected long-time researcher into this effect, and I recommend his
materials. <[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jon_Kabat-
Zinn>](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jon_Kabat-Zinn>);

NOTE: I don't know the man and have no stake in his success.

